# how far can a bowfisher shoot and hit a fish...30 yards on the ground



## cfishluver44 (Sep 3, 2009)

thinking about a custom bowfishing lake, how far can bowfisher hit a fish?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 3, 2009)

you might could hit that far, but it would be a loooooong shot with a heavy fiberglass arrow and penetration would stink !!! i have made a couple that were 10 or 12 yards and thought i was doin' sumthin' special !!!


----------



## skoalman69 (Jun 1, 2010)

30 yards? thats a far piece for a bowfishing arrow i can get mine to like 20 yards or so but thats using my 55 yard pin on 65 lbs but i upgraded to a hybrid max and i have to shoot with 70 yard pin for 20 yards and that just does hang in the target about 5 inches


----------

